# Tapping Hitler's Generals Transcripts of secret conversations, 1942-45



## Eoghan (Dec 15, 2012)

I was interested in this book but not enough to pay the asking price of £25. I was particularly interested in the discussion of conscience. It occurred but once in the book p213. The book basically comprises the transcripts of recordings from secret microphones at Trent Park.

The first half of the book was basically the Nazis discussing the problems of war atrocities and how they were going to defend themselves by the now familiar, "only following orders." The second half of the book concerned the attempt on Hitlers life on June the 20th 1944. There is a discussion of the character of those involved and the elimination of some 250 when the plot failed. The general view amongst the prisoners was that the plot was incompetent - a larger bomb should have been used! 

Would I recommend the book? Yes, but do as I did and borrow it out of the library. One of the failings of the book is to keep all explanatory notes for a large appendix. Had such notes been integrated into the conversations it would have been much more interesting.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's an article about the above book:
'I liked to shoot everything - women, kids... it was kind of sport': Secret Nazi tapes reveal how ordinary German soldiers were responsible for war crimes and not just SS | Mail Online


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> Here's an article about the above book:



Is it the same book? The one referenced in post two is titled _Soldaten: On Fighting, Killing and Dying: The Secret Second World War Tapes of German POWs_ by Soenke Neitzel and Harald Welzer

The one in the first post is titled _Tapping Hitler's Generals_. A couple of listings I turned up for that title just show Neizel as the author. 

Since one title references the generals, and the other the troops, it's not entirely clear if it is the same work, a revised edition, or a complimentary volume.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 17, 2012)

They are different books.

Tapping Hitler's Generals: Transcripts of Secret Conversations, 1942-1945 Sonke Neitzel (Editor). ISBN-10: 1844157059
Soldaten: On Fighting, Killing and Dying: The Secret Second World War Tapes of German POWs Sonke Neitzel & Harald Welzer. ISBN-10: 1849839484


These two books are a product of the examination of previously classified documents released some ten years ago. Neitzel’s preparatory work was published in 2005, “Tapping Hitler's Generals: Transcripts of Secret Conversations, 1942-1945”. “Soldaten: On Fighting, Killing and Dying: The Secret Second World War Tapes of German POWs” builds on the first work and extends his research to the ordinary soldier.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 17, 2012)

I am reading Soldaten now (well, listening to it on audiobook). A fascinating piece of research (disturbing as well) that blows holes in the myth that the average German soldier knew nothing of Nazi atrocity. Most of the German people seem complicit in the evils of Hitler.


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2012)

PhilA said:


> They are different books.



Viel danke.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 17, 2012)

My dad was born to a pure German father. Both of them fit the definition of sociopathy, and had great charm and business success.

My Dad believes in Darwinian evolution and that the Aryan race is the pinnacle of evolutionary superiority ( with room for the Japanese too at the top). Blacks are subhuman. The Jews got exactly what they deserved in WW11 and Hitler did not go far enough in wiping out inferior people. I have had so many conversations with this mindset that I can understand how rational civilized people will no doubt turn on us inferior defective religious folks next time around.

I understand Nazis perfectly. In fact, I think they are faithful to evolutionary theory and all the implications of what happened as primates gradually became human. Jews and blacks and many races are defective...probably Christians carry some hideous DNA causing our mental delusion and we will be gassed in the next phase of darkness. No doubt gays will be seen as a higher level of evolution the way things are going. 

You know what? Every time I read the Christian theistic evolutionists I feel literally sick. I know they have no intention of saying certain races or nations are more or less better than others, and I know they accept them all as human and with eternal souls. But theistic evolution revolts me all the same.

Enjoy your book. If my Dad had lived back then he could have gassed millions without even blinking. And don't kid yourself- people like that are all over. I've met plenty of them.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, Lynnie, for that insight. I agree completely that the Nazi view of eugenics is the necessary consequence of acceptance of evolution. And I have seen the sociopathy you describe in many, even those who profess faith.


----------

